# Accountant need to start new business



## OSource (8 Jan 2010)

Hello,

I'm starting new IT/security (service and isntallations) based business as Sole Trader in Clonmel (Co Tipperary). I've got business name & business bank account. As I understand next step is RT1 and so on... I feel that an accountant help will be needed to set this up an for future business, tax, VAT questions at the end of the year. My native language is not English and I'd like to keep my head in technical side than accounting.
 Could You recommend anything in my situation. I would prefer accountant service in Clonmel and for a right price.
Thanks in advance,
Remi


----------



## viztopia (11 Jan 2010)

i think you would be better off asking friends and family to recommend someone rather than asking here. a personal recommendation is always better than one from someone you dont know.


----------



## OSource (13 Jan 2010)

Don't have anybody to recommend about that, but will try to find (just met few accountants around and most of them trying keep my pockets empty for nothing, very sad) Thanks for the reply


----------



## Graham_07 (13 Jan 2010)

OSource said:


> Don't just met few accountants around and most of them trying keep my pockets empty for nothing, very sad)


 
Service and price are all important today. If you have no option (no one to recommend someone) but to cold call various accountants then might I suggest that you
- have a clear list of what you think you need doing ready
- ask each of them what they consider needs to be done and write it down
- get  clear quotes (insofar as is posible) for the expected work form each
- compare the quotes and work to be done 
- make a decision based on your best summary of the above

One may think very little has to be done, whereas in reality quite a bit of time goes into assisting new business set up and ongoing advice and work , especially if you want full bookkeeping, accountancy, VAT, payroll, Income Tax etc.


----------



## andrewol (14 Jan 2010)

One suggestion might be to use here to get a ballpark figure, if you have a rough idea of Turnover some of the accountants here if they have broadly similar clients might be able to give you an idea of roughly what costs you would be looking at?

Aside from that, for some of the more straightforward stuff a post here can give a lot of useful info!

Good Luck!


----------



## OSource (24 Jan 2010)

I'm thinking to do all finance myself (as I see nothing too much at the beginning), later will see how things will be going . 
Thanks for your time.


----------



## Jamey (24 Feb 2010)

Consult a good mentor for your business strategies. It might help in achieving your goals. I think most of business utilize mentors.  Having a mentor holds many benefits.


----------



## browtal (29 Jul 2010)

I have the most helpful accountant. She is very helpful at setting up a system that you can keep yourself and just give her the complicated and returns end. Her prices are very fair I consider and her advice excellent. She has a great interest in her clients. You can find her at rmnaccounting@gmail.com 
Best of luck Browtal


----------



## Paddy199 (30 Jul 2010)

Would you be interested in an online accountancy package that your accountant can remotely check? Doing your accounts this way will help keep fees down and your not stuck with an accountant in Clonmel. Let me know if interested.


----------

